# CPC-A in San Francisco, CA or East Bay Area



## photoleach (Oct 7, 2009)

Recently CPC certified coder seeking real life experience in the San Francisco, CA or Oakland, CA area.


Looking for an entry level coding, entry level billing position, an internship or volunteer opportunity in the medical coding field part time just a few days per week, and a few hours per day.


Let me be a part of your medical team and I can learn the practical side of running a medical practice


I am seeking experience I can add to my resume.

Here's a brief synopsis of my medical coding education: 

CPC-A Certified, May 2009
Medical Insurance Billing and Coding Diploma, Heald College, San Francisco, CA, April 2009, Completed Medical Terminology, Anatomy & Physiology, HCPCS, ICD-9 and CPT Coding Courses
B.A., San Francisco State University, San Francisco, CA, 1980


Concerned about confidentiality issues?  I have worked for over 25 years as a litigation paralegal for San Francisco law firms and currently own a subpoena service company.  I deal with confidential material daily.


Contact: Erin Leach at photoleach@att.net 510.524.2126 for an appointment to discuss the opportunities with your practice.


----------

